# Passt diese Kühlung in mein System?



## Freymuth (11. Februar 2020)

*Passt diese Kühlung in mein System?*

Hi Leute,

ich habe einen i9 7900X + 2080Ti. Als Gehäuse habe ich das Corsair 500D RGB SE. Auf dem 7900X ist immer noch ein be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 aufgeschnallt.
Diese würde ich gerne gegen eine Wasserkühlung aus der Corsair Reihe tauschen. 

Corsair Hydro X Series XC9 RGB CPU-Wasserkuehler: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Corsair Hydro X Series XD5 RGB Pumpen: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Corsair Hydro X Series XR7 Radiator schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Passt das denn? Ich habe von Wasserkühlungen doch keine Ahnung.  
Als Alternative würde ich die Corsair 150i Pro nehmen.

Liebe Grüße
Jan

Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 500D RGB SE ab €' '259,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## INU.ID (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Passt diese Kühlung in mein System?*

Das Größte ist ja der Radiator:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Klick





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Klick


Und da der CPU-Kühler sowieso passt, und die Pumpe quasi frei im Gehäuse platziert werden kann, sollte auch alles passen.


----------



## claster17 (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Passt diese Kühlung in mein System?*

Corsair hat da eine hübsche Seite für:
https://www.corsair.com/de/de/custom-cooling-configurator/

Die wissen schließlich am besten, ob ihr eigenes Zeug in die eigenen Produkte passt.


----------



## Freymuth (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Passt diese Kühlung in mein System?*



claster17 schrieb:


> Corsair hat da eine hübsche Seite für:
> https://www.corsair.com/de/de/custom-cooling-configurator/
> 
> Die wissen schließlich am besten, ob ihr eigenes Zeug in die eigenen Produkte passt.



Das ist ja cool. Danke!


----------

